# New CPC-A in need of a coding position



## lupotranscribes (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello my name is Teri I just passed my test after my first try and now I am a CPC-A.  I live in the Boise, ID area and am looking to fill a position.  I am currently a medical transcriptionist and have been an independent contractor for almost 9 years!!  I hope that you will contact me for my resume at lupotranscribes@yahoo.com.  

Thanks, 

Teri Lupo
scentsy.com/terilupo
208-989-0404 or 208-286-9023


----------

